# hey



## styles1978 (Sep 14, 2018)

looks like a friendly and helpful group. Interested in getting some opinions about a recent finding -- don't know if it is a red flag or not.
Thanks


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Hi Styles, feel free to type away. I'm sure you will get tons of help here.
You MAY want to start whatever thread you want in the appropriate forum -- sometimes folks here just follow (or mostly follow) a given forum....
Welcome


----------

